# [gelöst]Aktuelle, stabile Methode für Adobe Flashplayer

## Gilgwath

Hallo liebe Gentoogemeinde

Ich arbeite erst seit zwei jahren mit Linux und mein Gentoo funktioniert auch erst seit einer Woche (mehr oder weniger), also bitte nicht gleich beissen   :Smile: 

Zuerst einige Infos über meiner Installation

Gentoo: amd64_x86

Desktop: KDE4.4.5

Profil: default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop/kde

Ich wollte Adobe Flashplayer installieren, also habe ich wie jeder brave User erstmal die FAQ gecheckt. Unter 4.1 ist dort auch wunderbar beschrieben, wie man die 64-bit-Version von Adobe Flashpalyer installiert. So einfach? Gut! Gelesen, getan. Funktioniert hats leider nicht, weder FF noch Konqueror erkennen mein Flashplugin. Also habe ich angefangen das Internet umzupflügen. 

Ziemlich schnell habe ich einige zutreffende Hilfethemen gefunden und durchgelesen. Einge Tassen Kaffe später war ich immer noch nicht wirklich schlauer geworden, weil sich Adobe in letzter Zeit nicht wirklich entscheiden kann, ob und wie sie jetzt 64-bit-Systeme unterstützen wollen. Meine Frage ist nun: Welches ist die momentan empfehlenswerte Methode um den Flashplayer zum Laufen zu bringen?

Flash-Version

```
# emerge --search adobe-flash

Searching...    

[ Results for search key : adobe-flash ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

*  www-plugins/adobe-flash

      Latest version available: 10.1.102.64

      Latest version installed: 10.1.102.64

      Size of files: 4,787 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.adobe.com/

      Description:   Adobe Flash Player

      License:       AdobeFlash-10.1
```

package.use

```
www-plugins/adobe-flash -32bit 
```

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.  :Smile: 

Lg Gilgwath

edit1: [gelöst] zum Titel hinzugfügtLast edited by Gilgwath on Mon Dec 27, 2010 9:23 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *Quote:*   

> eix adobe-flash
> 
> [I] www-plugins/adobe-flash
> 
>      Available versions:  (~)9.0.289.0!m!s (~)10.1_beta3!s[1] 10.1.102.64!m!s (~)10.2.161.23_pre20100927!m!s (~)10.2.161.23_pre20101117!m!s {+32bit +64bit multilib nspluginwrapper}
> ...

 

echo "=www-plugins/adobe-flash-10.2*" >> /etc/portage/package.unmask

echo "=www-plugins/adobe-flash-10.2* **" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords

und zu /etc/portage/package.use

```
www-plugins/adobe-flash 32bit 64bit multilib
```

hinzufügen

damit hast du die neuste 64bit Version von Flash, die auch mit Binary-Versionen von Firefox, etc. funktioniert

----------

## firefly

das problem ist, dass die stabile version von adobe-flash (10.1.102.64) keinen 64Bit support hat. Für flash 10.1 hat adobe keine 64bit fassung bereitgestellt.

Entweder du installiersst adobe-flash mit dem useflag nspluginwrapper oder du installierst eine der 10.2 er versionen.

----------

## Josef.95

Hallo und willkommen im Forum

Deine aktuell installierte Version adobe-flash-10.1.102.64 ist noch eine die kein 64 bit Support hat.

Dies kannst du zb auch schon anhand der Use-Flags einsehen 

```
$ equery uses =www-plugins/adobe-flash-10.1.102.64

[ Legend : U - final flag setting for installation]

[        : I - package is installed with flag     ]

[ Colors : set, unset                             ]

 * Found these USE flags for www-plugins/adobe-flash-10.1.102.64:

 U I

 - - nspluginwrapper : For amd64-multilib, installs www-plugins/nspluginwrapper to allow use in a 64-bit browser. (Not recommended, see

                       http://bugs.gentoo.org/324365)
```

 Wie du siehst gibt es bei dieser Version weder 32 noch eine 64 Bit Flag.

Vorschlag: Nutze besser die aktuelle Version =www-plugins/adobe-flash-10.2.161.23_pre20101117 aus dem testing Zweig, diese ist auch wieder in einer 64 Bit Version verfügbar.

Da diese Version aktuell noch im testing Zweig ist wirst du sie demaskieren müssen indem du sie in die package.keywords einträgst. 

```
# echo "=www-plugins/adobe-flash-10.2.161.23_pre20101117" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

 Nun sollte sich diese Version installieren lassen. (und auch mit einem 64 Bit Browser funktionieren  :Wink:  )

/edit: Oh.., da waren andere ein wenig schneller...

----------

## Gilgwath

Vielen Dank für all die schnellen und guten Antworten  :Smile:  Hat reibungslos funktioniert. Vielleicht sollte man die FAQ ergänzen, was Google im Moment mit verschiedenen Suchparameter so ausspuckt ist wirklich ein wenig verwirrend.

---solved & close please---

----------

